# Perdomo Habano Torpedo Connecticut Cigar Review - Similar to ESV '91



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First off, this cigar has been in the humi at least 2 years. With that said, the construction was really good. As for flavor, it is similar to th...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Habano Torpedo Connecticut Cigar Review - Similar to ESV '91


----------

